# Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-S950 increase volume speaker



## zillah (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi

I tried to capture a movie by using Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-S950, but when I tried to playback the movie on the camera the sound is too low (barely you can hear it) , I tried to access the menu to increase the volume , but I could not figure out where is that ,,,,I tried google and the instruction manual but it seems to me I can not find it.

Any one aware how to increase the volume speaker ?

  Note: I know that sound gets better if a movie is played on a PC

Thanks


----------

